# Vikings 2008



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Although I don't like it, it's pretty apparent Childress did enough this year to not get fired. That being said, what are the steps that need to be taken to build this solid core of talent into a legitimate competitor in the future?

Obvious concerns:

QB...T Jack showed signs of confidence and the potential to be a competent, winning QB. However, consistency seems a ways down the road. What to do?

WR... I can't wait til Williamson is no longer a Vike. We have young talent in the slot and a solid possession receiver. A space creating deep threat would add the needed dimension to this offense.

Secondary...Pretty satisfactory considering the given personnel...improvement would be welcome.

What do we do with our first round pick?

What do the rest of you arm chair coaches think?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> what are the steps that need to be taken to build this solid core of talent into a legitimate competitor in the future?


Get out of the Pack's division!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

1. Bring in McNabb as mentor as him and TJ have A LOT in common. For what it's worth, they were saying during the game tonight (quoted from ole' Chilly) that TJack is further along at this time of his ripe career than McNabb was. Just some food for thought and I know I know.

2. Bring in Larry Fitzgerald Jr. from the Cardinals for the main receiver! I think they'd have to make a trade for him b/c I'm pretty sure he's not a FA, but we have a RB to spare and maybe we could pawn off Williamson some how. 

3. Bring in some quicker Defensive End help. I do like Robison's make-up and have pretty high hopes for him though.

I'd say these are some key starting points. :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Does it really matter? Next year will be the 40th straight year the Vikes disappoint me...not that I'd ever even think of rooting for scum like the Pack.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Bandman, I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head. I would love to see McNabb as a Vike. Who do you start next year then, TJ or McNabb? Also, I agree we need a good receiver. LF would be great, but I wouldn't mind seeing us going after some young talent in the draft. Because I do think that next year Rice and Wade will do well. Lastly, if we got another solid DE I think we will be very competitive.

But I'm with you Dak. Every year I get excited and every year I am disappointed. Oh well, at least I'm not a Cheesehead!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

maanjus11 said:


> Oh well, at least I'm not a Cheesehead!


You could only be so lucky... :wink:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm sure that if I was a cheesehead the rest of life would go to pot as well...

:lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well since the 2007 season is over except for cheering on whoever is playing the uke: .......Here is who the Vikes will be playing in 2008.....

In addition to home-and-away games against NFC North teams Chicago, Detroit and Green Bay, the Vikings will play home games against Atlanta, Carolina, Houston, Indianapolis and the New York Giants.

They will play away games against New Orleans, Tampa Bay, Jacksonville, Tennessee and Arizona.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Alarming Child Custody Case

Minneapolis MN (AP) A seven-year old boy was at the center of
a Hennepin County courtroom drama today when he challenged a court ruling
over who should have custody of him. The boy has a history of being
beaten by his parents and the judge initially awarded custody to his aunt,
in keeping with child custody law and regulation requiring that family
unity be maintained to the highest degree possible.
The boy surprised the court when he proclaimed that his aunt
beat him more than his parents and he adamantly refused to live with her.
When the judge then suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy
cried and said that they also beat him. After considering the remainder of the immediate
family and learning that domestic violence was apparently a way of life
among them, the judge took the unprecedented step of allowing the boy to
propose who should have custody of him.
After two recesses to check legal references and confer with the child welfare officials,
the judge granted temporary custody to the Minnesota Vikings, whom the boy
firmly believes are not capable of beating anyone.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Ken do you know when they play Indy?

I may have to go to a game.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I would love to see DeSean Jackson WR from Cal in purple next year. He is as expolsive as they get and can catch. Adding fitzgerald would be huge!
Between them, a healthy Sidney Rice,
Bobby Wade, and Robert Ferguson, I think they would be set.

Bring in Mcnabb for a couple of years and help Tarvarus out until he is really ready.

Add some help at corner and defensive end.

Bring in Brian Billick for an encore as offensive Coord.

Cut Troy Williamson in half.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Springer said:


> Ken do you know when they play Indy?
> 
> I may have to go to a game.


Actual schedule won't be out until some time in April.

McNabb will be to expensive.He will be starting for the Eagles next year.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dak said:


> Alarming Child Custody Case
> 
> Minneapolis MN (AP) A seven-year old boy was at the center of
> a Hennepin County courtroom drama today when he challenged a court ruling
> ...


Good humility Dak!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> McNabb will be to expensive.He will be starting for the Eagles next year.


There was quite a bit of recent speculation about McNabb on his way out, but after all is said and done you're more than likely very correct on him being back in Philly. TJack will more than likely come back as the starter and "hopefully" mature before our eyes. The kid has to learn from his mistakes though.

I was overly impressed w/ Brandon Marshall of the Broncos last night. Talk about an exciting play-maker and TOUGH as nails. His YAC capability was sick. They just need to find someone that comes close to fitting his description.

Last I heard the Vikes were around 25-30 mill under salary cap so they got some $ to spend this off-season. Will they pony up some Benjamins at the right time is the question.

Dak---thanks for the good laugh! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

You guys can add another former Packer...Walker seems to want his way out of Denver now...

Javon Walker: Broncos are "not for me" 
By Bill Williamson The Denver Post 
Article Last Updated: 12/31/2007 11:11:42 AM MST

Javon Walker (Post file)

Javon Walker dropped the first bomb of the Broncos' offseason this morning.

In a rambling briefing with the press, Walker essentially said he longer wants to be with the Broncos.

"It's not for Javon," Walker said. "It's not for me."

Walker bounced and back and forth and said that he'll do whatever the Broncos decide but he concluded by saying that being here is not for him.

Walker even suggested a return to Green Bay. The Broncos acquired him from the Packers in April 2006 for a second round draft choice.

Walker was unhappy with the Packers when he was dealt.

Walker missed seven games this season with a knee injury and second-year player Brandon Marshall flourished, catching 1002 balls.

Walker has $5.4 million in option bonus money coming to him this year and the team was planning on keeping him. However, after his bombshell, the team will likely seriously consider parting ways.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Everyone adds players from other teams.....even the Pukers.....like that drunk......Koran Robinson.....GB jumped all over the chance of getting an alcholic.He won't last long.Plus you seem to have forgotten them going after former Vike Randy Moss last year......seletive memory again Mike???? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Everyone adds players from other teams.....even the Pukers.....like that drunk......Koran Robinson.....GB jumped all over the chance of getting an alcholic.He won't last long.Plus you seem to have forgotten them going after former Vike Randy Moss last year......seletive memory again Mike???? :wink: :wink: :wink:


Sure, I remember. KRob has been a great fit and I'm glad they didn't pick up Moss. Unlike most Pack fans still whining about the "what if" had we gotten Moss. IMO, Favre would have had a worse season...he's not good when he keys on one receiver...just forces the ball too much!

My count is the Pack has 1 former Vike while the Vikes have at least 3 former Pack? You guys like the sloppy seconds! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Holy Crap!!!!! I knew that Puker fans like to rationalize stuff, but you aren't serious with that statement are you???? You really wouldn't have wanted Moss???? :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll take a sloppy second Pro Bowl player anytime.....Sharper.So would the Packers.

Pat Williams....Buffalo reject.....2 time Pro Bowl player and the best tackle against the run in the NFL.Winfield also doing good job.

Longwell is doing a good job.So is Klue.....cut by Seattle.

Not sure about Fergusen.....


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I hope the Vikes don't try to pick up another washed-up quarterback...how many times do we need to try this. Just stick with Jackson and hope he keeps maturing.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

drjongy said:


> I hope the Vikes don't try to pick up another washed-up quarterback...how many times do we need to try this. Just stick with Jackson and hope he keeps maturing.


I hear what your saying, but I think having someone like McNabb would really help TJ out


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I hope they take a look at derek anderson if they are done with jackson. If they are not done with tjax they have to bring in a veteran like steve mcnair or kerry collins to teach him the way. If you keep tjax you don't want someone young with him that wants to play...too much instability. the vikes were much better when they were plucking old vet's off the waiver wires and pluggin them in...ie...randall cunningham, jeff george, warren moon. You shouldn't have to waste 2-3 season's to find a qb. But, now that you have started tjax if you decide to bench him for a peer with similar experience his confidence would be shattered...you may as well release him.

On defense as has been said our pass rush is horrible to the point of embarrasing. It would be interesting to see what our d-backs could do with a decent pass rush. We haven't known now for how many seasons?

On offense other than qb we need a big name playmaker that catches the ball. It doesn't even have to be a deep threat, although that would be nice. Just someone that could generate some yac. the guys we have at the wr and te positions can't break a tackle and aren't a threat to burn guys, break tackles and take it to the house. It is said chad johnson might be available..........or javon walker. Still need a qb to get them the rock though.

Special teams are solid and coaching is suspect. childress has tied his job to tjax up to this point and i think i'd rather pony up all my assets in one hand of black jack myself...make it or break it baby....than have that much faith in tjax. He's got a gun for an arm...but it is wildly inaccurate and he has no touch. If he tries to use touch he misses guys by 10 yards.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps...i'd love to see mcnabb in purple next season and tjax would probably respect him enough to satisfactorily take a seat on the bench and learn. But i think there is better chance of brett favre playing until he's 70 than mcnabb being in purple next season. If Reid goes...maybe...but if Reid stays, no way.

mcnabb will be an eagle next year....guaranteed (although i do reserve the right to revoke the guarantee )


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Guess I'll be the 1st to congratulate AP on his 2007 Offensive ROY Award. 
2008 should look pretty promising on paper nonetheless.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

AP has a lot to learn.....great job until defenses figured out every time he was in the game he was going to run with the ball.Very noticeable when Chester Taylor was in there that they had to respect his ability to catch and run with it.Taylor also is a much better blocker.....when AP can do those things.....watch out.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

The only thing AP has to learn is he needs to do some lobbying to Ziggy to make some acquisitions on offense that will give him some room. I am certain there weren't any D coordinators that doubted his catch and run abilities.

I like Derek Anderson too. I just wonder if he will be moved for too much value this off season. I think his numbers would be a lot different without Braylon Edwards and company.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Taylor also is a much better blocker.....when AP can do those things.....watch out.


One could assume that the collar bone injury could have played a part in that to an extent within himself and the coaches. Maybe we'll see him lowering his head a little more in the future also when he gets a bit more comfortable.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Who do you guys think are some logical receiver options for next year?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess I don't really understand the Derek Anderson (sp?) fire. He faded down the stretch when his team really needed him. Do we really want a guy that did that in his first season as a starter? Is he truly any better than TJack?? I don't really have a strong opinion one way or the other, but I would think he will come at a high price, possibly a 1st and a 3rd is the latest I heard. Not sure about that though.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'd say no team would give up a 1st and 3rd for him, but i have always been of the belief teams are too stingy with draft picks when it comes to trading for players.

I mean come on. Randy moss went for a 1st and like 7th (can't remember for sure) when minny traded him and last year he went for less. Tell me you are going to get a better wr than him in the 1st round? Troy williamson sure was the answer wasn't he uke: .

I just think i'd rather have a guy that can play right now rather than draft a guy in the first or second round that you're not even sure can play at this level. Look how many 1st and 2nd round drafted qb's are bagging groceries by their 4th season.

Like i previously said though, if they make a move on a guy like anderson they would pretty much have to cut tjax in my opinion. Either that or one of them (whoever gets named the backup) could be a locker room disease all next season.

I'm sure we won't have to worry about it anyway...i just don't see the vikes going after him. childress just seems to want to hitch his credibility as a coach to jackson for some reason.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

QB: The QB position needs to be adressed, one way or another. I agree with most that McNabb will return to Philly. The Browns can easily afford to keep Anderson and Quinn (after he fell so far in the draft), so I don't see an answer there. Maybe, something will develop in the offseason.

WR: We need a proven threat at WR to take the pressure off AD. Fitz is the most appealing fit, IMO, and the Vikes have the cap room to seriously pursue him.

DE: The addition of one legit pass rusher will make the Vikes' defense tops in the league, IMHO. Hopefully, they can adress this through free agency and the draft.

Coaches: Chilly is here for at least another year. It's a long shot, but I'm hoping they pick up Cam Cameron as a new offensive coordinator now that the Fins let him go. I can only imagine what he could do with AD and Chet after seeing his success with LT (and subpar WR's for many years).


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> The Browns can easily afford to keep Anderson and Quinn (after he fell so far in the draft), so I don't see an answer there. Maybe, something will develop in the offseason.


Problem is, the Browns already gave their 3rd string guy a three year contract!! That means, probably, that Anderson or quinn is gone. Probably won't be quinn after what they gave to get him!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't see them going after Anderson......he is only a couple years older than T Jackson.......which means they are giving up on Jackson......won't happen with Childress coaching another year.

It will be an older QB or none.

As for WR......my guess is if the Bears let him go.....Bernard Berian.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> KRob has been a great fit and I'm glad they didn't pick up Moss. Unlike most Pack fans still whining about the "what if" had we gotten Moss. IMO, Favre would have had a worse season...he's not good when he keys on one receiver...just forces the ball too much!
> 
> My count is the Pack has 1 former Vike while the Vikes have at least 3 former Pack? You guys like the sloppy seconds! :lol:


Gerby???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I had always wondered who it was, you cracked the case.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think Jackson had a reliable go to guyat WR he would be a lot better. The current WR core is good and talented but none of them really stand out on a consistent basis.

Another area is a good tight end that can catch some balls while still be able to block.

Jackson doesn't ever have to try to win a game for the vikes as long as he's got peterson behind hum, he just has to not make the mistakes that cost the vikings the game.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

goosebusters2 said:


> The current WR core is good and talented


I love the Vikes just as much as the next fan, if not more. However, that is a pretty ridiculous statement.



goosebusters2 said:


> none of them really stand out on a consistent basis.


There is a reason for that......it's because at this point they are not both good and talented.

I think Sidney Rice is going to come around great from what I saw off his rookie campaign, and Andre Allison looks to have some "giddy up". Troy W., Ferguson, Wade all need to go and the vikes need to upgrade. Bobby Wade had a pretty solid season, but that can not be the vikes #1 option.


----------

